
Will Bitcoin Take Off in India?  - sidko
http://btcgeek.com/will-bitcoin-take-off-in-india/
======
hghg
I have seen Bitcoin rise in India in the last few months. Many of my friends
in India now know about Bitcoin and are excited about it. I know this is
anecdotal but still.

Also, I don't think Bitcoin is going to be popular because of the weak
government that is mentioned in the article. I like that the government said
no regulation to Bitcoin in India

